# Klassisches Mercury ?



## Wiesbaden_Er (28. August 2021)

Moin,

bin über die Anzeige gestolpert (ich bin nicht der Verkäufer..sondern suche eines )



			https://www.tutti.ch/de/vi/zuerich/sport-outdoor/velos/mtb-bergwerk-mercury-sl-raritaet-sub-10kg/36633138
		


lohnt sich der Weg in die Schweiz?


----------

